# Occidental 5049 pouch



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still looking for an opinion on this pouch, anybody?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Jamuz said:


> Anyone every try the Occidental 5049 pouch? Looking for something with a little more capacity than there pocket caddies. Any pictures or comments?


I have the pouch and belt and hammer clip. Best tool belt I have every own. Well made with heavy leather but also comfortable.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamuz said:


> I'm still looking for an opinion on this pouch, anybody?


I'll order one and tell you how it is...:thumbup:

It looks good and it is made in the USA...:thumbsup:

http://www.toolmarts.com/occi_5049.html


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the one I have:

http://www.toolmarts.com/occi_5036.html


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> http://www.toolmarts.com/occi_5036.html


If you get one of those, you will need one of these to carry it:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Im just saying that after many many years, I have found that if you have to carry more than fits in this pouch:









You are doing it wrong


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> If you get one of those, you will need one of these to carry it:


Why it is light as a feather.:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Im just saying that after many many years, I have found that if you have to carry more than fits in this pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but i like to carry around a few more things then just that...:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks but i like to carry around a few more things then just that...:thumbsup:


Everyday tools,
Klein 11 in 1 screwdriver, 9" linemans, 6" beater screwdriver, Channellocks, wiggy.

Rough work add, nail apron, hammer, hacksaw.

Trim work,
loose rough tools, keep apron, add strippers


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Everyday tools,
> Klein 11 in 1 screwdriver, 9" linemans, 6" beater screwdriver, Channellocks, wiggy.
> 
> Rough work add, nail apron, hammer, hacksaw.
> ...


hacksaw.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Everyday tools,
> Klein 11 in 1 screwdriver, 9" linemans, 6" beater screwdriver, Channellocks, wiggy.
> 
> Rough work add, nail apron, hammer, hacksaw.
> ...


Without the hacksaw that is about all i carry but i like my tool belt set up and yes you need a crain to put it on as well.:laughing:


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought one of these things at lowes and love it.
the picture really doesn't do it justice. I keep line kliens, *****, channels, strippers, screwdriver, and level in it. it's light weight and clips onto your belt.It also has a pocket in the back for keeping a small notepad. and so far it has held up better then I expected. It's starting to show a little wear after 3 years. But I bought a couple more a while back. They're not always easy to find.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I like my old school original ideal leather pouch I think it has 6 pockets and a big opening with 2 dividers, i always keep my linesman pliers some channel locks, strippers, *****,11 in 1, beater screwdriver,volt stick, terminal driver, and sometimes my level and reamer if I think I will be doing some pipe work. I have a tool bag that I keep all the other stuff like, wrenches,files,allen keys,tape measure,screw starter, fuse puller, nut drivers, all that extra stuff that I need most alot of the time but not everyday. I just carry boxes or something like that for hardware and small parts while I am doing finishing, or whatever. But I have learned to keep what I need on me, and what I might need in the corner or in my truck.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't wear a pouch like that on the job, but years ago when I did rough carpentry I bought a set of Occidental bags. They were awesome. Top notch quality. If I had a reason I'd buy another Occidental product in a second.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm using a Klein 5126 at the moment, but I'm looking for alittle more organization. I carry linemens, *****, strippers, 10" Channys, 11 in 1, volt tick, terminal screwdriver, 8" cab length flat, 8" crescent and a 5/16 nutdriver. Things seem to slop around alot and get tangled up when I try to pull out a tool.

I was hoping I could see an Oxy 5049 loaded up with bigger tools, so I could see if it could work for me. The only pics online that I can find have a few Data tools loaded up. I just hate dropping 60-70 bucks on something that I'll just have no use for. Ho hum, still looking for a bag that will suit my needs.


----------

